
iOS 9 installed on over 50% of users' devices - aaronbrethorst
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2015/09/21iPhone-6s-iPhone-6s-Plus-Arrive-on-Friday-September-25.html
======
billyhoffman
Remove Apple or iOS from this entirely and just look technical achievement
involved with these numbers.

Apple sold 1 billion iOS devices as of Jan 2015. They don't all support iOS 9,
but looking at the cumulative sales graphs, let's just say there 700 million
iOS 9 compatible devices.

Getting 350 million people to download and install software on 350 million
devices in 5 days is pretty freaking amazing.

~~~
alasdair_
Is it?

Most software autopatches these days. Is this any different than the latest
version of Chrome installing itself and working almost flawlessly on a huge
number of different hardware platforms (rather than < 100 distinct device
types)?

~~~
brockwhittaker
If nothing else it's impressive that over a quarter billion people were able
to download a file that large in such a short period of time.

------
paulrpotts
Yeah, and I'm kind of angry that I updated my iPad. It looks like they let the
latest crop of interns redesign their apps again and I can't !@#$%^ find
anything... like how to _turn off_ audio playback in the Podcast app.

------
jscheel
Not on this guy's device. I JUST updated to iOS 8, and it's been an absolute
failure. My phone is near useless now. Crashes and hangs have become so
prevalent that I actually avoid using my phone.

~~~
ParadoxOryx
What device do you have?

~~~
jscheel
iPhone 5. Not the greatest, but still, it's redonk.

~~~
acomjean
I had it on a 4s. It worked, but was a little wonky. Make sure you are on the
latest, it got better. Then I got a the next gen phone.

I think 9 doesn't bring a lot of new features, more bug fixes and refinements.
If 8 is that bad 9 might be worth a try after a couple revisions.

~~~
jscheel
I'm on the latest 8, but it probably can't make anything worse to try 9 to see
if it fixes anything.

~~~
acomjean
Good luck. I was kinda mad at 8 on the 4s initially.. really took any snappy
performance and pleasure out of the device. I'm hoping 9 is like the "snow
leopard" of iOS releases, very stable and not a lot of flash.

------
dogma1138
Every year or so when a new iOS releases it's the same thing, what exactly is
surprising here? Apple has a homogeneous eco-system and the ability to push
updates on all devices regardless of region specific or carrier locks.

